# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  restos near Penn

## LindaP

Hi all....my brother and his daughter will be in town to look at Pratt, and we have to catch the 7:30 pm amtrak back to Albany, monday.....does anyone know of any good restos within walking area to Penn Station, for an early dinner??? Thanks!

----------


## mcginnis67

Unfortunately that area is not known for higher-end restaurants but there are a few places that are very close that will definitely be better than the cafe car on Amtrak.

Tir Na Nog is virtually(one to the north) on the NW corner of 33rd & 8th.  Across the corner from the Amtrak entrance of Penn.  As you might imagine from the name it is an Irish Pub.  The food is decent - nothing fancy but the staff is good.

Brother Jimmy's is on 32nd and 8th.  It's a down and dirty, although a little manufactured, BBQ place.  If BBQ is your thing you'll like it.

Uncle Jacks Steakhouse is on 9th Ave btw 34th & 35th.  I've never been there but have heard decent reviews.

If you like Korean just head over to Little Korea which is sort of in the area between 7th and 5th and 33rd and 32nd.  Any of the down-home places are decent and pretty authentic...at least as far as I can tell.

Enjoy!

Joe

----------


## mcginnis67

Oh - and I have heard that the raw bar Tracks inside Penn Station is good but I have never tried it out.

 

Joe

----------


## LindaP

Thanks Joe.....do you know anything about St. Andrews(the scottish bar/ resto)....I know they moved, but haven't been there since.......thanks!!!!!

----------


## mcginnis67

I am not familiar with St. Andrews but will certainly keep it in mind in the future.

Thanks

Joe

----------


## Jeanette

I took a Scottish friend to St. Andrews for his birthday last year and to see his college friend perform in Les Miserables before it closed (he was Jean Valjean, actually...very cool).

Anyway, we had a very nice meal.  The online reviews for St. Andrews were excellent.  I thought our meal was very good, authentically Scottish and what I had expected.  Don't expect anything spectacular and you'll be pleased.  The service was also pleasant, but we were there after a Sunday matinee and the restaurant was very quiet.

The bar area was great.  I remember thinking as I left that it would be a great place to come back for a beer - they had many, many imports on tap.

----------


## StBartFan2

Staghorn Steakhouse
315 West 36th Street, New York, NY Tel. 212-239-4390 / 212-239-0923 Fax. 212-239 -4760.

----------


## LindaP

Thanks all...and Jeanette......we had a nice early dinner before our train at St Andrews (they moved 2 blocks away). It is a lot larger, with more rooms, and like you said Jeanette, they have over 150 beers, and over 250 single malts. My brother had the lamb special, and i and my niece had the salad with grilled shrimp.....along with some great "pomme frites". It was delicious!!!!

----------


## Jeanette

Hi Linda,

I am so glad you enjoyed your meals at St. Andrews.

Jeanette

----------

